# Most famous PHotog you've never heard of.



## Bobby Ironsights (May 16, 2022)

Everyone knows this photo, so few know who took it.









						The Dapper Daredevil Who Documented America’s Skyline in the Making
					

Where do I start with this photograph? The dapper shoes? The Gene Kelly stance? The delicate ease with which he’s holding that enormous camera? Or the fact that all of this is happening at some unthinkable height above the streets of New York? This handsome fellow is American photographer...




					www.messynessychic.com
				




I thought this line was telling _"Back then, photographers weren’t considered artists, they were just the operators behind the machine. They billed their employer for the work. moved on and more often than not, their images were filed away, uncredited in the news archives."_


----------



## RacePhoto (May 20, 2022)

For anyone who read the whole article, and wonders (like I wouldn't have) there's actually a difference between wing walker and wing stander or wing riding. Oh my, talk about nit picking. But there's a difference and in general nowadays, people use one term, when it's more specific. (anyone actually care?)

This is a wing stander...







He is strapped onto a device.

Wing walker leaves the cockpit to "walk". Lets say, there are safety straps, well wow, that's nice, but who wants to fall off the wing? That's got to be some kind of jolt and being bounced around in the air, I suppose someone could hit the plane? Not my kind of sport, either way of labeling it.


----------



## cgw (May 21, 2022)

Then there's this:






Mute the goofy soundtrack.


----------

